# Inexpensive flouder lights for your boat



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I was looking at the Brtinkman Starfire Two for an underwater light and ran across this article and a forum post on people that use two of these for flounder lights. About a cheap a way to light the boat for flounder that I have seen. Any suggestions?

http://www.ncwaterman.com/howto.asp

Check this out for inexpensive flounder lights for the boat. Lot of simple pictures.

http://www.boatersworld.com/product/478650591.htm Protective cover mentioned in the article 10 dollars per

Brinkman Starfire Two light for 25 dollars per

Florida guys talking how they modified this set up to fit their flounder gigging methods.
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/thread?id=320736


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought Boaters World went out of business?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Beats me. It popped up on a search as an active site.

I was doing some research on the Brinkman Starfire for a kayak night fishing light vs green light vs some 200 watt 12 volt options and dropped into the flounder article.

Decided to post it up for some of the guys a while back that were talking flounder gigging.

Remember the old article that Sandman? put up 4 or 5 years ago on a portable hand held flounder light using a sealed car light. this might work better off the boat or as a hand light.

If nothing else a serious person could search Florida and Carolina sites for the information to build what they wanted.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

Are you going to mount these on a swing bar?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I wold check the px of the way the boys have their lights on their boat. Also a good video using these light to gig.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Boater's world stores went out of business, but the internet store is alive and well. I ordered something about a month ago from there.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

*Dipsay Jon*

This is my rig. I've got 4 Brinkman Crappie lights(50 watts each) on the front (bought from Academy $15 each)and 2 Malibu Pond lights (35 watts).


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

Here are my lights. Not expensive and work great!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Nice looking set up.

http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm shadman's old hand held rig.

Another old post..

I use a starfire 2 that you get from walmart for 12$ and I mount it in a piece of PVC that I can adjust down in the water and clamp to the bow I also put a shield on the PVC to keep the light from my eyes. a starfire 2 gives you a 12ft+ ring of light and I have never run a bat down while using it. Heck I have even run the trolling motor and light off the same battery. I used to use a 3 prong barbed gig but now I use a single flapper tip that goes on my speargun shaft works way better and you can gig a fish in deep water without fear of losing it. You can get a pole spear and add an extension to it cost ya 35$ for 8' polespear, flapper tip and extension, 5$ worth of PVC and T fitting and 12$ for a light.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Dipsay, does that PVC arm float on top of the water or is it fixed to the boat for a certain depth? Looks interesting.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

It sinks so I just put an adjustable bungie cord on the front handle and raise or lower it to the depth I need. Here's an updated pict on my rig..


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Any one else got pictures of their flounder rig?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Invented by Shadman
http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have pics of my set up, but I use these: http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html on my kayak. Very bright and effective than others I've found and used.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Ive seen those lights on boats before. Only problem I could see was that the light dispersed quickly and only lit up the area directly under them. A focused beam pointed forward and down would give you more light. Just my .02


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Dipsay,

Looks like you have a revision on your light system from one px to the next. Which alignment works better? How breakable are the tube lights? How deep do you place your swing bar into the water?

Are the lights bright enough to use just two of the halogen lights to be able to take the kids a few times and still see flounder?

Jim

For our electrical smart people "How can you convert bulb size to candle power or explain the differences? 

Hard to fig out some add with a large candlepower number, lumens, and the next add in DC bulb size.

Thanks to all.

JimD


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Unfortunately, there is no easy answer. There is not much relationship between size and optical power output. There are also a lot of tread offs.
Most lights heat up metal with electrical current to produce photons.
Others ionize gases to do it, and LEDs run almost a direct electron to photon conversion.
I think the best thing to look at is how many candlepower do you get for the amount of watts you use, and do you need to do anything special, (I.E. starefires are great, but should be kept underwater while on.) Sodium lights look to give the most light for the watt, but are 110V ac. (maybe on the boat, but not on foot). I have been using halogen fountain lights on foot and they seem to have good color and spread. I have also used 
The 12 volt florescent fishing lights, they light a general area, but need clear water.
I think a even light field, is better than a spot, but that's just how I spot them.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Gigging help.*

How would you all put a simple quick mount flounder rig on the front of a BC? Thinking two lights because I am building this for my boys to try gigging.

Flat front deck. 2 and 1/2" vertical lip on lower and 3 inch flat area below where the boat is seamed. SS cleat on the front and boat trailer hook below.

Looks like a lot of people use these lights now
http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/Flounderlight3.html

I was looking for the Brinkman Starfire 2 lights but cannot find the listed for Walmart, GM, or Bass Pro. Have you seen them locally? 
Wonder if Brinkman is not making them any more?

The other is a simple px that a buddy uses to wade and gig. Old, old Academy rig from past years.

NG is this similar to your rig that you were talking about? "_I have been using halogen fountain lights on foot_."

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bac430 (Oct 10, 2006)

*My 120V System*

Here's a picture of mine. I'm using 4 150W halogen lights and a Honda 2000 generator. I'd like to switch to a 12V system but don't have all of the information on which lights work best yet. I'll probably make the switch this winter if I do so. The 120V lights just make me a little nervous even though I always use a GFI but as far as performance, they work fine. Sorry for the poor quality but this is the only picture that I can find.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Rigging this way?*

Wonder how this will do for a simple system of two lights?
I like the set up of the Sea striker light system but not the cost.

Seems you could use the c-clamp idea and use the halogen set up from the other site as how they install and shield their light system similar to how they make their walk and gig light handle. Several ways to rig on the site. http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/Flounderlight3.html

Not sure what the optronics light is or if it could be mounted on a pvc handle but it puts out 300k candle power. It it worked it could be an easy handle light if the spots are not better for walking and gigging??

Opinions ?

JimD

I know Kenny I do like to rig. This is more fun than rigging on teeth all the time. Not near the complaints though I have been bitten by more flounder than people.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Dipsay, 

Do you still go gigging all the time like you used to or just quit posting? Missed all those old reports


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

This is what I use, 12V bulbs <$2.00 ea.


----------



## nicklas1976 (Apr 23, 2013)

I use 2 - 400 watt HPS's and 2 - 150 Watt HPS's. 400's are about $175 each and the 150 are $50 each.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

bump


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

JimD said:


> Hey Dipsay,
> 
> Do you still go gigging all the time like you used to or just quit posting? Missed all those old reports


 Only took me 6 yrs to respond! LMAO! Yeah I still get down there from time to time, but I haven't taken the boat down in years. Ya gotta plan it just right when you've got 5 hrs of drive time down and back. Life has been busy these past few years with a 4 yr old and a 2yr old. Don't get to go like I used to..Dip


----------

